# Gibraltar - Walking Distance



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi All

I have done some research on La Linea and know that it is walking distance to the Gibraltar frontier, if you live close enough I guess its about a 20-30 minutes walk, which is good if you want to get away from the long commutes into work. I would like to know are there *any other areas *that are walking distance into Gibraltar, not walking more than 30 minutes. Also, are there other areas that would be a short bus ride, say 15 minutes that I could consider too The reason I ask is that I live in London, and it takes door to door over 1hr 15 mins, the trains and tubes are packed liked sardines. I don't really want the stress of commuting into work when I relocate. Ideally, it would be wonderful to live and work in Gibraltar, however the rentals are far too expensive, so have to consider looking outside.

I would appreciate your advice on other areas that I could walk or take a short bus ride into Gibraltar.

Thank you!

coco


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

La Linear is walking distance to the border as thats where the border is, but its quite a spread out town and even parts of La Linear arent really walking distance or less than a 15 minute bus ride. Some people drive to McDonalds, park there and walk across, altho theres quite a queue to do that at peak times. I dont know about buses, but the queue of traffic to get near or to the border can be long and stressful and take several hours and once inside Gib it isnt disimilar to London. What seems to be the most popular form of transport there are little motos that nip in and out of traffic and seem to get thru the border fairly quickly - ish. Have you tried looking at google maps?? That may give you an idea of where things are???

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The town of San Roque, up on the hill above La Linea, is very pleasant and has a regular bus service. The journey time is 30 minutes.

Don't forget that most of the offices in Gib are 10 or 15 minutes walk from the border - you have to walk across the airport runway!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Getting into and out of Gibraltar for work will be stressful unfortunately. Only La Linea is within walking distance and as stated it is a very big town and only the bit near the border is really walkable. If I was doing it (and I considered it once) I would do it on a pushbike - but the traffic would be scary.

I don't think any buses cross into Gibraltar. As Alcalaina says it's a fair old walk to town even from the border.

Be aware that there is a security guard at McDonalds who makes sure that the people who park there actually go in and eat.


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

jojo said:


> La Linear is walking distance to the border as thats where the border is, but its quite a spread out town and even parts of La Linear arent really walking distance or less than a 15 minute bus ride. Some people drive to McDonalds, park there and walk across, altho theres quite a queue to do that at peak times. I dont know about buses, but the queue of traffic to get near or to the border can be long and stressful and take several hours and once inside Gib it isnt disimilar to London. What seems to be the most popular form of transport there are little motos that nip in and out of traffic and seem to get thru the border fairly quickly - ish. Have you tried looking at google maps?? That may give you an idea of where things are???
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo

Thanks for taking the time to reply, I do appreciate it.

I'm just in the research and fact finding stage. Right now I'm researching easy bus routes, walking and finding out about other areas/properties that are within easy reach of Gibraltar. not sure about those small motor bikes, yet! Thanks very much for the suggestion at looking at google maps, that really helps. I see Campamento is close, so will check out that area.

I believe there is a train station at Linea called San Roque-La-Linea? Does anyone know if this station is used a lot during morning rush hour. Where is it exactly? I've looked at a few stations that it arrives/departs from but the time table is not good - something like 4 trains a day, looked at renefe.com/EN. Any help on this would be much appreciated.


Thank you.

coco


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> The town of San Roque, up on the hill above La Linea, is very pleasant and has a regular bus service. The journey time is 30 minutes.
> 
> Don't forget that most of the offices in Gib are 10 or 15 minutes walk from the border - you have to walk across the airport runway!


Thanks for that. Do you know much about San Roque? Do you know of any estate agents that cover that area and what the apartment rentals might be?

regards

coco


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

jimenato said:


> Getting into and out of Gibraltar for work will be stressful unfortunately. Only La Linea is within walking distance and as stated it is a very big town and only the bit near the border is really walkable. If I was doing it (and I considered it once) I would do it on a pushbike - but the traffic would be scary.
> 
> I don't think any buses cross into Gibraltar. As Alcalaina says it's a fair old walk to town even from the border.
> 
> Be aware that there is a security guard at McDonalds who makes sure that the people who park there actually go in and eat.


I walked from Gibraltar Airport to Ocean Village, with hand luggage, at the end of May this year, in the heat, and it wasn't very pleasant, it was quite a walk just from there ... so I can imagine what it would be like walking for La Linea ... oh dear!

Thanks

coco


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Coco77 said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply, I do appreciate it.
> 
> ...


The nearest station to the Gib border is in Estacion de San Roque, it's a long way. Click on this.


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

jimenato said:


> The nearest station to the Gib border is in Estacion de San Roque, it's a long way. Click on this.


Hi there

Thanks for that. I emailed Spanish rail here in London, and they gave me the www.adif/es/en website:

Avenida de Guadarranque, s/n 
San Roque 
11368- Cádiz 

yeah, too far ... 

coco


----------

